# Entering show in new year



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Can any 1 give me advice and support on showing my blue girl at cat show in new year. photos attached of the lady in question age nearly 16 weeks


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Can any 1 give me advice and support on showing my blue girl at cat show in new year. photos attached of the lady in question age nearly 16 weeks


Hiya, i show and breed british, i would be more than happy to help you with your showing.
Where abouts are you? Theres a couple of shows in feb that are still taking entries, staffordshire way if thats not too far for you.
Your blue girl looks nice, its hard to tell from a photo but she looks nice and chunky.
Who bred her? :thumbup1:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Is it the Coventry and Leicester Show 28 Feb?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, thats the one. I will be there with 2 of mine


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Shropshire are still taking entries? I didn't prise the chequebook off my husband in time!

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lizward said:


> Does anyone know if the Shropshire are still taking entries? I didn't prise the chequebook off my husband in time!
> 
> Liz


Ye there still taking entries untill the end of the month


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

If you need help and advice on showing you're British then you wont find a better person than Jen26, good luck with showing you're cat...........chris


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

ooooh meet-up opportunity perhaps? I will be there and my friend who has just got Mister F's sister will be showing for the first time!

I will come droool over the Brits - my search for a Brit has not yet yielded a result so will be hunting again next year!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

good luck sarah, are you looking for a british blue?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> ooooh meet-up opportunity perhaps? I will be there and my friend who has just got Mister F's sister will be showing for the first time!
> 
> I will come droool over the Brits - my search for a Brit has not yet yielded a result so will be hunting again next year!


We will definatly have to meet up this time.:thumbup:

P.S keep hold of your handbag:001_tt2:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Just looking at these forms to enter cat show you need a blxxdy degree lol, i left school too long ago to be taking exams


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Is this for a GCCF show? What part are you stuck on?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

All of it lol


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Probably easiest to give the show manager a ring, they are always happy to help newbies 

or we can try and help on here but it might take a few posts!



Alansw8 said:


> All of it lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Send us a pm Alan if you need any guidance with the form. Which show are you going to? you can say which show but not which cat


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I will definitely either be visiting or entering the North West shows in March, i.e. Lancashire Cat Club or Preston & Blackpool shows. Schedules are available for them now Alan if you are interested. I have the show manager addresses if you want to send off for the schedules. C.x.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I am doing the coventry and leicester show 28 feb and the lancashire show at wigan 14 march but never filled the forms in before and find them confusing showing 1 maybe 2 cats.

I am waiting to speak with jen soon for help and advise on showing on the day but any more help is greatly appreciated.

All i will have me on the day is my cat and carrier and then take it from there?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Alan, dont forget to take your up to date vacc cert. too


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol and my pink slips lol ( i dont mean pink slippers either).:biggrin5:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Nor your slip on pink vest, pmsl, only kidding


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm at the Cov Show.
Do you know what open class and side classes you want to enter?

Is your cat an adult (over 9 months and not neutered)
A kitten (under 9 months) or a neuter (over 9 months and neutered) ???

From the Cov&Leicester Schedule:

*Name of Ped cat:* The Cat's Ped name on the pink slip goes here.

*Breed No:* The cat's breed number on the pink slip. below cat's ped name on the slip.

*Sex:* if the cat is entire put M for male or F for Female. If the Cat is neutered put MN or FN. Even for a kitten if the kitten is neutered.

*DOB:* cat's birthdate

*Sire:* Dad's Pedigree name including title if he has them. Ch - Champion Gr Ch - Grand Champion IGC - Imperial Grand Champion. etc

*Dam:* as above but mum's name.

*Breeder: *Name of the person who bred the cat, or, if you bred the cat write exhibitor.

*Double Pen:* If you want a double pen tick the box, costs extra. Single will be fine.

*Open:* The number of your open class. example: Seal Point Siamese Kitten Open class... Look at the schedule and see what number the class is. Then write that number in the box.
*
BOB & Grand & Imperial Grand: *ignore for now, only when your cat has titles etc...

*Other classes:* You can choose 3 other classes. Read on the schedule what your cat could enter. I will find them later and post on here to help you. Pc three and write the numbers down in this box. You can enter more but they are an extra £4 each!!!!!!!!!!!

*GCCF Reg number:* the reg number on the pink slip. top right corner.

Fill out your address at the top of the form. If the cat is joint owned use both names.

Sign and date the back, 2 sigs if both owned. ignore the helping out part if you're not helping at the show. Fill out how much it will cost you next to the prices.

1 cat non member price £35.00
1 catalogue £6
£3 if you want another entry pass or more.

Then make a cheque out to COVENTRY & LEICESTER CAT CLUB. Send it all off to :
ENTRIES AND FEES TO
Mrs Isabel Lewis
46 Severn Drive,
Perton
Staffs WV6 7QL

Entries close 18th JANUARY....

and also send a SAE for confirmation.

DEFINITION OF CLASSES
OPEN CLASS Open to all of the specified breed. (Must be GCCF registered.)
CATS Not less than 9 calendar months on the day of the show born on or before 28.5.08.
2
KITTENS Not less than 14 weeks and under 9 calendar months on the day of the show, born
between 29.5.08 and 22.11.08. From 1st June 2001 Council have agreed that
neuter kittens will be entered in kitten open and miscellaneous classes and will
compete for BIS kitten. Neuter kittens of preliminary breeds will be included in kitten
assessment classes.
NEUTER ADULTS Neuter adults may only enter neuter classes and may not compete with
entire cats or kittens except in Club Classes which are scheduled to include Neuters.
Where Best in Show is held, the best Neuter shall be considered against the best
Entire Adult and Kitten for Best Exhibit in Show.
ASSESSMENT For Experimental breeds only, entrants may also enter the appropriate Miscellaneous
and Club Classes. Entries must include a standard of points which has been approved
by the GCCF.
JUNIOR Cats over 9 calendar months of age and under 2 years on the day of the show.
SENIOR Cats 2 years old and over on the day of the show.
DEBUTANTE Exhibits that have never been shown at a show held under GCCF Rules. (If Debutante
Adult and Neuter classes are offered at a show, entry as a Debutante kitten does
not count when the exhibit is shown as an adult or neuter, and entry as a Debutante
adult or kitten does not count when the exhibit is neutered and shown.)
ADOLESCENTSFor Cats aged from 9-15 months on the day of the Show
BIRTHDAY Exhibits whether Cat,Kitten or Neuter born in the appropriate calendar month.
RADIUS Exhibitors with the following Postcodes B,CV,DE,DY,LE,ST,TF,WS&WV
VISITORS Exhibitors not having the above Postcodes
BREEDERS Exhibits bred by exhibitor/s. Cats originally registered in the breeders joint ownership
but changed to single ownership of one of the breeders can still be entered in this
class. Cats originally registered in Breeders single ownership and changed to joint
ownership with the Breeder should be entered in the Non-Breeders Class.
CHARITY Must be entered as an additional Class. The Class will not be judged. All proceeds
go to Cat Welfare.
The status of the exhibit for entering restricted classes (ie Maiden, Limit, etc) shall be
the cats status on the day of entry, except where Section 2, Rule 15e regarding entry
into Grand Classes applies. The wins as a Kitten do not count when the exhibit is shown as an
Adult or Neuter; the wins as an Adult do not count when the exhibit is neutered and shown. Merit
Awards do not count as wins for entering restricted classes.
ARISTOCRAT For Cats with one or more CCs but not Champions,or Neuters with one or more
PCs but not full Premiers.
NOVICE Exhibits that have not won a First Prize in any class at a show held under GCCF
Rules.
LIMIT Exhibits that have not won more than four First Prizes in any class at a show held
under GCCF Rules.
MAIDEN Exhibits that have not won a First, Second or Third prize in any class at a show at a GCCF show.

You could pick 3 side classes.
Example: Maiden, Limit and Novice


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi there

A question for you, when am i allowed to put a toy for the kitten in the pen as not sure what time judging finishes and also can i put a sign on my pen after the judging has finished saying do not touch if i am away from the pen for any reason ( toilet break):blushing:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

if you are in a GCCF show then once the "open" classes have all finished and you're allowed back into the hall then you can put a toy in with the kitten/cat, and then yes you can put up something asking members of the public politely not to touch.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

mine never bother with the toys :yikes:
happy with their food after judging though, lol :thumbsup::thumbsup:

buy a tickle stick and poke through the bars to play with them, mine love this


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

thanks for that Bia with it been my 1st show with a cat i just want to make sure i do things right.

Stafford here we come


----------

